# Material engineer but want to teach in AUS



## Deenomeeno (Apr 28, 2018)

Hi everyone, I am a material engineer going to apply for 190 visa as same. I have transitioned to being a STEM teacher now. Should I include this in my sapplication ? Will it be positive for me? If I can't then my question can I teach in Australia after getting visa as an engineer??

My passion is to teach I really want to.


----------

